# Three Little Pigs



## venture (Jul 5, 2014)

I really wanted to put this in the sausage forum, but I guess it belongs here?

From Disney.

Check out the picture on the wall:













Disney Pigs.jpg



__ venture
__ Jul 5, 2014






Some of those animators had a great sense of humor and "hid" some stuff in the old Disney work.

Not many would have noticed in a fast moving cartoon?

The attention would have been on the musical pigs.

At least they got to the brick house where the "big bad wolf" couldn't blow the house down!

Still wonder if the piggy at the piano had a head on his shoulders the next day?

And what were the other two staring at?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 9, 2014)

Actually noticed this just a few weeks ago as my 3 year old daughter asked to Watch this when scrolling through cartoons on netflix.

Amazing how something released in 1932 could keep entertaining children (and myself too) over eighty years!

Cheers!


----------



## venture (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope I never get to old to enjoy those old cartoons!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 9, 2014)

Venture said:


> I hope I never get to old to enjoy those old cartoons!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


yeppers


----------



## welshrarebit (Jul 19, 2014)

That is so wrong!!!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2014)

Never could get up on school days, but come Saturday 6:00 in front of the TV when the Farm report was over and the cartoons came on!


----------

